# Pedal Station Wagon



## fat tire trader (Apr 21, 2013)

I got this pedal car at the swap meet in Stockton last weekend. This is how I got it. 















And this is how it looks today after I spent some time removing the blue paint.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 21, 2013)

You magically transformed the whole appearance!
It reminds me of a Nash/Healy.


----------

